# Coenzyme q10



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi just wondered if you could help?

I have read somewhere that coenzyme is good to take when having ivf/icsi ?

Iam currently on my 2ww and now worried that i shouldn't be taking it.  I have checked through the threads but cant find anything about this.

Thanks for your help
Rachel


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rachel,

Can't find any evidence relating to Co enzyme Q supplements in pregnancy so unable to say if it is safe or not. In absence of any info I'd recommend stopping it now.

Maz x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Maz

Rachel x


----------

